# [Wed 8th Jan 2020] New Book Club in Walworth (London SE17 3AE)



## Loupylou (Nov 9, 2011)

We will be launching the Book Club on Tuesday 22nd November from 7 p.m. 
So come along to the cafe to meet each other & have some of 
the hot meal & refreshments which will be on sale.
_(Free hot drink to any Urbanite who comes along on launch night !) _

The Club will meet every fortnight after that for lively discussion of the chosen literature - the first book being Andrea Levy's Every Light In The House Burning. 

Please don't hesitate to call the cafe or drop by for more information. 

The Electric Elephant Cafe-Gallery
186a Crampton St
London SE17 3AE
0207 277 4433
Damn Fine Coffee !


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

I popped into the cafe today. It's lovely!


----------

